# Slim tank bracket pics



## vince72 (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi. Can anyone help me with some photos and measurements of the brake that holds the slim tank to the brake please.

Vince


----------



## Gordon (Aug 20, 2021)

The Slimline tank does not use a bracket, the Peanut tank does. I probably misled you previously by not being specific. Unfortunately I do not have a photo.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 20, 2021)

vince72 said:


> Hi. Can anyone help me with some photos and measurements of the brake that holds the slim tank to the brake please.
> 
> Vince






Gordon said:


> The Slimline tank does not use a bracket, the Peanut tank does. I probably misled you previously by not being specific. Unfortunately I do not have a photo.



Yes the slimline on my Fleet was held on by tabs. I think that is what you are talking about.


----------



## vince72 (Aug 20, 2021)

My apologies photos and measurements of the tabs on the frame please


----------



## Gordon (Aug 20, 2021)

This style tank attaches without any brackets.


----------



## vince72 (Aug 20, 2021)

How is it held on the frame?


----------



## Gordon (Aug 20, 2021)

The two halves fit into the opening in the frame and are held together by 2 screws.


----------



## vince72 (Aug 20, 2021)

Great. I was under the impression that there was a mounting bracket


----------



## Gordon (Aug 20, 2021)

vince72 said:


> Great. I was under the impression that there was a mounting bracket



There is a small tank called a peanut tank that has frame brackets.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 20, 2021)

I think Gordon is thinking of the bigger size phantom tank. The slimline has tabs on the frame to hold it.  The peanut also has similar tabs.


----------



## ABC Services (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 21, 2021)

vince72 said:


> How is it held on the frame?



Frame needs to have brackets


----------



## ricobike (Sep 19, 2021)

Have to be careful.  I was into Schwinn Fleets for a while and ended up with a tank that had the brackets hangers closer together than the frame I was trying to put it on.  So I think they changed the distance at some point.


----------

